# My bit is stuck...



## jh131 (Apr 18, 2009)

Hi everyone...first time posting here. I've read a lot on this forum though and have found a lot of very useful information.

I have read some threads on people who have trouble gettting router bits into their router...but my problem is the opposite. I can't get my bit _out _of my router. I have a Hitachi KM12VC which I've had for about 2 years and have only used sparingly. I can take the nut that you loosen to remove bits off completely, but the bit and the slotted metal sleeve that the bit slides into (part of the collet?) are stuck in the router.

Any ideas? Do I need a new collet? If I do thats fine, but how do I get the stuck bit out? (Unfortunately, I already sliced my thumb and forefinger open trying to pull the bit out with my hand...I know...stupid.)


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Just my opinion, i would replace the sleeve that tightens the bit in the Collet. I would wrap the bit in a cloth to protect your skin, and try to remove, or loosen the sleeve carefully wit a small pliers with paper tape on the jaws to protect the shaft. I have also used a piece of leather on a sharp object (with pliers squeezing the leather) to remove it when jammed. DO NOT get the steel pliers against the carbide, or the steel. How long is the slotted Colet Can you get separated a little? If so, it may slide off as well. Check the shaft for a nick or foreign material that got between the shaft and the Collet. You could also put the bit shaft on a solid sutface and take a wrench that is smaller than the nut size, and tap on the wrench, it may loosen the collet enough to start the sleeve a sliding


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/13079-stuck-bit-collet.html

Issue was addressed the link above.

Cassandra


----------



## 81Custom (Apr 1, 2007)

jh131 said:


> Any ideas? Do I need a new collet? If I do thats fine, but how do I get the stuck bit out? (Unfortunately, I already sliced my thumb and forefinger open trying to pull the bit out with my hand...I know...stupid.)


 you're not stupid, you just learned a valuable lesson in bit removal. use a pair of pliers for stubborn bits. most bits I've bought have a coating on the shaft that must be removed before use. I use naptha, but any petroleum based product will remove it. your collet is probably fine, it's just that bits get tighter during use.and can be a bear to get out.BTW, I use my bits in my shaper more than in my hand held router, abd they get mighty tight there too.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

JH1,
Did you put the bit in yourself or did someone else do it?
If you installed it did you seat it fully and then back it out an 1/8" or so before locking it down?

Has the bit been locked in the router for a considerable amount of time?, 
Has it been stored in the basement and does the basement suffer from a moisture problem? 

If yes to the last 3 questions then its likely the bit and collet have rusted together in the throat. 

1st I'd try some DW40 and let it sit for a couple hours. Then if you pulled the bit back an 1/8" or so I'd try tapping it down with a block of wood and hammer. 

If that doesn't work and you can extend the bit and chuck past the base plate you might try some pin point heat from a propane tank on any part of the shank.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

When all else fails, this method works, a sharp blow on the pliers with a piece of 4" x 2".

In my experience, the most common causes of sticking cutters are over tightening and cheap cutters which are a smidgeon over size, for the latter, a good rub down with 1200 grit paper usually fixes.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Guys

From time to time I get a bit stuck in the router,, I use a home made tool to get them out,,

Made on a band saw/or router table..works every time,just rap the hardwood with a hammer and the bit comes right out.. 

========


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Jeremy and welcome to the forum, seems you have had personl, first hand experience with the forum.


----------



## jh131 (Apr 18, 2009)

thanks everyone...I appreciate all the help.

I was able to get the bit and the metal sleeve out of the router (that metal sleeve is the collet, correct?). I used pliers this time instead of my bare hand. I mangled up the bit and the sleeve pretty good, so I ordered a new 1/2" collet. I'm curoius though, should the locking nut and the metal sleeve come apart? Or should they stay together...the 1/4" collet that came with my router is one piece (the sleeve and the locking nut).

I'm assuming I shouldn't leave bits in the router in between projects. What other preventative maintenance should I do to prevent this, or any other problems with the router?


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm only familiar with PC and my ancient craftsman 315.17480, all of them have retainer rings holding the collet to the chuck.


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

jh131 said:


> thanks everyone...I appreciate all the help.
> 
> I was able to get the bit and the metal sleeve out of the router (that metal sleeve is the collet, correct?). I used pliers this time instead of my bare hand. I mangled up the bit and the sleeve pretty good, so I ordered a new 1/2" collet. I'm curoius though, should the locking nut and the metal sleeve come apart? Or should they stay together...the 1/4" collet that came with my router is one piece (the sleeve and the locking nut).
> 
> I'm assuming I shouldn't leave bits in the router in between projects. What other preventative maintenance should I do to prevent this, or any other problems with the router?


 Hi:

Well, now you know that the way you used isn't the right way, right?

The locking nut and the collet are sometimes fastened together and sometimes not. I have the Bosch 1617EVSP, which has nut-and-collet sets (1/4 inch and 1/2 inch.) The collet is held in the nut. Other routers may use separate nut and collet.

Cassandra


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

I acquired a used Bosch router that had sat for who knows how long with a bit in it. I had the same problem as you. When I tried to remove it, the nut came off, but the bit and collet were stuck. After removing all of it I snapped it back together and installed a different bit. It came out the same way. So after the collet separates in that manner, I think your better off replacing it.


----------



## HoneyDoer (Mar 17, 2009)

Jeremy,

I have the same router and have had the same problem. You may have noticed that the collet nut has a slight sticking problem as well (break loose, hand loosen, then put the wrench back on and continue loosening). As frustrating as that is, now you find that your bit is stuck hard in the collet. I found that lightly tapping on the nut while it is still hand tight on the shaft releases the bit and collet.

The last time I had it out I cleaned the collet, nut, and shaft with some WD40 and a soft rag. This removed residue from the connection points and allowed it to release better. I also determined that removing the bit and reassembling the collet with a film of WD40 on it helped a lot. This is now a part of my regular maintenance on it. Also watch out for over tightening the bit as it can mar the collet.

I hope this helps and keep routing and posting.

Brett


----------

